# Comment relier un MacBook Pro à une TV?



## klhac (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite brancher mon MacBook Pro sur un TV HD afin de regarder mes photos ou éventuellement des films sur TV.

Pouvez-vous me dire quel cable je dois acheter?
Je suppose qu'il faut passer par le Mini display Port DVI, non?

Je cherche quelque chose de basic, de tout simple.

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## houlala63 (18 Décembre 2009)

Il te faudra passer par un adaptateur.
Ensuite tout dépend de ce que ta TV accepte comme source video.
Mini display port ou DVI(suivant ton modele de MBP) vers ->(HDMI/Composite/Péritel/s-vhs/dvi) 
Il te faudra également un autre cable pour l'audio.


----------



## klhac (28 Décembre 2009)

ok, cela fonctionne impeccable pour l'image.
Mais pour le son, j'ai un soucis car j'ai branché un cable audio mais je n'ai aucun son sur ma TV LG 42LH3000.

Y a  t-il un réglage particulier sur le Mac à faire pour pouvoir avoir le son sur sa TV?


----------



## klhac (12 Janvier 2010)

ok bon je pense que cela vient de mon paramètres.
en effet, dans les paramètres système, dans Son, puis Sortie, j'ai par défaut "Haut-parleurs" de sélectionné.
Lorsque je branche mon cable audio sur mon MacBookPro et sur ma TV, j'ai "Ecouteurs" qui apparaît.... est-ce que cela peut venir de là la problème????

Avez-vous aussi Ecouteurs lorsque vous branchez votre cable audio sur votre TV??


----------

